# Sodium stearate



## biarine (Mar 28, 2015)

My friend given me 1000 grams of sodium stearate she said I can use it in soaping making but I never found any recipe that using this ingredient. Anyone know about sodium stearate? Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 28, 2015)

Sodium stearate is the soap that you get by reacting NaOH with stearic acid. It's already soap so it won't saponify any more than it already is, so you don't need any extra lye for this ingredient.

Sodium stearate will add firmness and longevity to a soap bar and will create a creamy thick lather. I might try a perhaps 5% or so in a regular bath soap that needs some hardening or lather improvement. It would be very good to use in shave soap in a higher amount.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2015)

Sodium stearate is also used in clear deodorant sticks.  See the swiftcraftymonkey blog for more info.


----------



## biarine (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you very much fellow soaper it's a big help


----------



## dosco (Mar 29, 2015)

biarine said:


> My friend given me 1000 grams of sodium stearate she said I can use it in soaping making but I never found any recipe that using this ingredient. Anyone know about sodium stearate? Thank you



Use it for shave soap. Melt some in a crockpot, add CO and lard (or tallow), then more lye, then cook until done!



-Dave


----------



## biarine (Mar 29, 2015)

dosco said:


> Use it for shave soap. Melt some in a crockpot, add CO and lard (or tallow), then more lye, then cook until done!
> 
> 
> 
> -Dave




Thank you Dave I will try that because I have no idea how to use it


----------

